# Busy Weekend for NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yesterday, I left home at 9 am and drove to the Wisconsin state line to pick up an 11 year old owner surrender who was going to his foster home in IN, then met the foster mom 90 minutes south (Joliet) to hand him over to her. Then, I drove another 15 minutes south and did a home visit for a fabulous home. All together, over 180 miles for rescue!

Today, NMR had two adoptions of three dogs. Two 5-month old puppies went to the couple from my home visit, and Cosette went to a wonderful family too. We also have an adoption that will happen next weekend when the new family comes back from vacation.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, so glad they got great homes. That is a lot of traveling.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd call that a successful weekend! You are awesome


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah Maggie! You're a hero! NMR is lucky to have you.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maggie you are awesome!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

A lot of traveling but well worth it. Does your heart good, doesn't it?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome Maggie, a happy day all round.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You're an Angel to these dogs! I thank you !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- thank you for being such an advocate for NMR. I was so excited to hear that the 2 Chinese Imperial Shih Tzu pups were going to the same home and, of course, I knew that Cozette would be adopted right away.

But there are still so many that need a furever home. I can't believe that Sayer is still available for adoption.

I know that Mary Palmer has been very busy too with getting new fluffs into NMR foster homes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I heard from the two puppies new mommy and she's over the moon! I'm so glad this worked out!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What an awesome road trip!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> I heard from the two puppies new mommy and she's over the moon! I'm so glad this worked out!


 Maggie -- that's just wonderful. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - wow. That's a whole lot of rescue work. Thank you so much. Each step means so much to so many. Glad that the new parents are in love with the pups. Wish it for all rescue. :wub::wub:


----------

